# Probleme durch biogene Entkalkung



## Mokka15 (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe in unserem relativ neu angelegtem Gartenteich nun Probleme durch die biogene Entkalkung der Unterwasserpflanzen bekommen. Da das ein etwas komplexeres Thema zu sein scheint und ich dazu bisher auch eher wenig finden konnte habe ich mir überlegt mich mal hier ans Forum zu wenden, hier sind ja mit Sicherheit ein paar Experten unterwegs 

Das Prinzip der biogenen Entkalkung habe ich soweit verstanden daher komme ich mal zum Beschreiben der Situation: 
Zur Neueinrichtung des Teiches habe ich sehr viel Kies verwendet (vermutlich die Kalkquelle aber bei 2 Tonnen Material am schwersten zu entfernen) und reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt (Nadelsimse, __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserfeder, __ Wasserschraube, __ Quellmoos). Dazu habe ich mir überlegt mit einer hohen Sauerstoffanreicherung die Teichbiologie zu stabilisieren und dadurch eine hohe Wasserbewegung im Teich gehabt. Bemerkbar macht sich die biogene Entkalkung durch die sandig verkalkten Unterwasserpflanzen und einen gelben Kalkfilm auf dem Boden, trotzdem sind die Wasserwerte stabil und ich habe sie unter Kontrolle (PH: ~7,5; GH: zwischen 10 und 14 *d, KH: zwischen 8 und 10). 

Die erste Maßnahme war die Minimierung der Wasserbewegung um weniger CO2 auszutreiben, versuchsweise habe ich auch einen Kasten Mineralwasser reingeschüttet weil es helfen sollte. Und der Teichtorf von Oase ist auch im Einsatz weil eine PH-Senkung helfen soll mehr CO2 ins Wasser zu bekommen. Heute habe ich die Pflanzen dann weiter auseinandergesetzt weil ich sie zum Anwachsen alle an die sonnigste Stelle im Teich gepflanzt habe. 

Jetzt überlege ich welche Maßnahmen ich noch gegen die biogene Entkalkung ergreifen kann, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen was ihr von den Ideen haltet:

Man könnte ja die für das Frühjahr geplanten Orfen noch dieses Jahr als "CO2-Produzenten" besetzen, mit genug Pflege sollte man sie ja noch auf den Winter einstellen können. 

Das die Pflanzen ihren CO2-Bedarf so decken bedeutet ja das zu wenig freies CO2 im Wasser gelöst ist oder andersherum das angepasst an den Teich zu viele Unterwasserpflanzen für das verfügbare CO2 eingesetzt wurden, nur weiß ich nicht ob es zu Lasten des biologischen Gleichgewichtes gehen würde Unterwasserpflanzen zu entnehmen, an den Ufern müssten aber genügend andere Pflanzen sein um das eventuell aufzufangen. Bloß verglichen mit den Sortimenten an Unterwasserpflanzen die Naturagart als Startbepflanzung gemessen an der Teichoberfläche anbietet (1 Portion auf 2m^2 Oberfläche) sind es annähernd doppelt so viele Portionen wie "empfohlen". 

Das wären jetzt die Ansätze die mir noch in den Sinn kamen weil ich ungerne eine CO2-Anlage installieren würde solange es nicht die letzte Option ist. Vielleicht könnt ihr dazu ja mal was sagen, kann ja sein das es Quatsch ist und ich es bloß nicht merke.
Das zweite Problem ist die Kalkausfällung die jetzt schon auf dem Teichgrund liegt, bei genügend CO2 würde sich der Kalk ja vermutlich rücklösen aber wenn ich richtig liege würde das das Wasser ja massiv aufhärten so dass man die Kalkausfällung vermutlich besser mit einem Schlammabsauger absaugt, oder?
Und noch eine Idee: Würde man die Kalkausfällung jetzt absaugen und die Pflanzen dann das Wasser immer weiter biogen entkalken lassen würde sich das Problem dann irgendwann, vielleicht ja sogar in absehbarer Zeit, selbst lösen indem die Pflanzen das Wasser komplett entkalkt hätten? Vorausgesetzt ich sauge die Kalkausfällungen regelmäßig ab. Natürlich immer nur soweit wie ich die Wasserwerte unter Kontrolle hätte und das für die Lebewesen im und um den Teich ungefährlich wäre. 

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt und danke euch schon mal für eure Mühe den Text bis hier zu lesen .


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2015)

Moin Mokka, willkommen bei den Teichsuchtis 
Kannst du deinen Teich mal etwas besser vorstellen, mit Bildern von allem möglichen, besonders von deinem "Kalkfilm" Filter, Belüftung usw.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Mokka,
wenn Du von biogener Entkalkung bei Härtewerten um die 10 sprichst, dann passt im besten Fall die Wasserprobe nicht zum Teich . Das Problem wäre nämlich eine fehlende KH, durch die ein CO2-Abbau (tagsüber) zu unschönen pH-Werten >8 führen kann.
Der Belag auf Deinem Kies könnte (unter anderem) Calciumcarbonat sein. Der bleibt nicht lange allein, der Belag wird ein recht interessanter "Biofilm" sein, wo vermutlich da auch Calciumphosphate mit dabei sind (Stichwort Apatit).
Mit Torf erreichst Du primär, dass Hydrogencarbonat und Carbonat in gelöstes CO2 überführt werden. Das reduziert die Gesamtmenge an verfügbarem CO2.
Im zweiten Schritt reduziert der Torf die Konzentration an gelöstem Calcium (durch Ausfällung der Erdalkali-Huminsäuren u. ä.). Damit erreichst Du auf diese Weise das genaue Gegenteil dessen, was Du eigentlich wolltest .
Dies bleibt zum Glück nicht auf Dauer so, der Torf wird abgebaut, und damit stabilisiert sich die Härte wieder. Zum zweiten enthält der Torf viele Nährstoffe, und "aktiviert" somit auch die Teichbiologie (wir reden ja nicht von einem Moorbeet, sondern von ein wenig Torf in viel hartem Wasser). Da ich ein Befürworter von Erde statt Steinen im Teich bin, um das Pflanzenwachstum und die "Teichbiologie" voranzutreiben, hast Du in meinen Augen in die richtige Richtung agiert . 
Der Belag auf dem Kies mag Dir nicht gefallen, er ist andererseits eine logische Konsequenz des Teichlebens. Da an diesen Stellen der Kies durch Pflanzen nicht überwuchert ist, haben andere, kleinere Lebewesen die Chance ergriffen, auf den Steinen zu siedeln .


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Sep. 2015)

Ist das Marmor- oder Quarzkies? Letzterer besteht aus Siliziumoxid und kann demzufolge keinen Kalk freisetzen  Bei Kalksteinen wär's was anderes aber die Wasserwerte sind doch soweit ok. Muss man sich da Sorgen machen? Ich würde den Teich erst mal beobachten wie sich alles einspielt und dieses Jahr keine FIsche mehr einssetzen.


----------



## Mokka15 (17. Sep. 2015)

Also: Heute habe ich es leider nicht mehr geschafft Fotos zu machen, das Licht reicht für die Handykamera nicht mehr wirklich aus. Montag werde ich den Teich dann mal ausführlich vorstellen weil ich jetzt auch über das Wochenende weg bin  

Kurzhals:
Dann habe ich mich beim Torf vertan, ich kannte die Wirkung im Gegensatz zu deiner Erklärung wohl nur sehr oberflächlich  Danke für die Erklärung. Außerdem muss ich dich enttäuschen: ich habe den Torf nicht auf den Kies getan sondern im Beutel in den Teich gehangen und ihn dann jetzt rausgenommen. Werde mir auch noch mal ein Testset mit Tröpfchentests holen und sämtliche Werte messen, vertraue den Streifentests so langsam nicht mehr und es wäre jetzt ja wohl auch angebracht umzusteigen. Jetzt wo ich es gelesen habe könntest du auch mit dem Biofilm auf den Steinen recht haben aber das lässt sich ja vielleicht am Montag über die Bilder aufklären. 

Wetterleuchten: 
Im Teich ist wenn ich mit dem Namen richtig liege bunter Rheinkies vom örtlichen Baustoffhändler. Hatte es als Flusskiesel eingeschätzt und mir weiter keine Gedanken gemacht aber vorher auch nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (18. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Mokka,

Rheinkies ist Quarz, also SiO2. Je nach Herkunft könnten da auch Spuren von Kalziumverbindungen drin sein, eine nennenswerte Kalkquelle ist Quarzkies aber so oder so nicht. Wenn, dann stammt der Kalk direkt aus dem Befüllungswasser. Kennst du dessen Werte?
Ich vermute, dass der Belag ein Sediment bestehend aus feinem Staub/Sand, der selbst an gewaschenem Kies haffte kann und Stäuben aus der Luft, die wasserunlöslich sind und sich halt irgendwann absetzen, einerseits besteht und andererseits ein Biofilm aus Kleinstlebewesen und Zersetzungsprodukten. Ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang._ Das biologische Gleichgewicht [tm] _ist ja jetzt keine feste, definierte Größe sondern das individuelle Ergebnis eines Anpassungsprozesses der beteiligten Lebewesen.
Ich würde das erst mal beobachten und im Frühjahr die Ca- und Mg-Werte messen. Wenn diese für ein gesundes Wachstum geplanter Fische zu niedrig sein sollten, kannst du immer noch mit Kalkgestein oder Muschelkalk mineralisieren, bei zu hohen Werten entsprechend gegensteuern.
Lass dich durch zuviel Theorie erst mal nicht kirre machen, sondern schau dir in Ruhe die Wirklichkeit an und wie sie in speziell deinem Teich funktioniert


----------



## mariohbs (18. Sep. 2015)

Hi Mokka,

soweit ich gelesen habe, bildet sich bei der biogenen Entkalkung auf den Pflanzen eine harte Kruste. Wäre halt die Frage, liegt das bei deinen Pflanzen nur leicht drauf oder ist es wirklich eine Kruste. 

Ich habe auch auf allen Unterwasserpflanzen, sogar auf den Algen, einen Belag. Der dürfte aber durch die abgesunkenen Schwebstoffe im Wasser kommen (wie Wetterleuchten schon sagte) und da mein Teich auch noch recht neu ist, dürfte es wohl auch grad zu Anfang mehr sein. Ich habe auch im Filter noch jede Menge Sand, der über den Skimmer mitkommt. Sicher sind meine Fischleins daran auch beteiligt 

Zur CO2 Anhebung habe ich Zucker ins Wasser gegeben. Ich glaub das war nen Esslöffel auf einen Kubikmeter Wasser. Zucker wird wohl direkt in CO2 umgewandelt. So habe ich es zumindest gelesen und dacht mir mal, so schlimm kanns nicht sein und mal probiert. Also meine Pflanzen sind damit gut angewachsen..... obs am Zucker lag kann ich aber nicht sagen und ob die Fische süßer sind weis ich auch nicht


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Beate,
Deine Vermutung hinsichtlich Wasserhärte ist die wohl wahrscheinlichste. Reinen Quarz bekommt man als Baumaterial eher nicht, und eine solche Diskussion geht am Thema eher vorbei. Beläge auf dem Kies würde ich positiv für den Teich bewerten.
Fische verschieben haben einige Ansprüche an das Teichwasser, bei 8 m³ würde ich vorsichtig mit Besatz sein. Da ich noch nichts von Filter gelesen habe, bringt vielleicht eine Umwälzung per Teichpumpe den gewünschten Effekt? 
Dieses Jahr ist leider ein wenig fortgeschritten, aber fürs nächste wäre das meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Mokka15 (21. Sep. 2015)

So wie versprochen melde ich mich heute etwas länger, Bilder tue ich in den Anhang. 

Der Gartenteich existierte schon seit längerem hat nur leider durch einen Hausbrand einen weg bekommen so dass er umgekippt ist bloß gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt größere Probleme... Jedenfalls habe ich ihn danach bis auf die Folie leergeräumt und gründlich gesäubert. Wie ihr auf den Bildern seht habe ich ihn danach mit Spielsand (an den tiefsten Stellen), Rheinkies und Aufbauten aus Klinkersteinen aus Ton eingerichtet. An Technik habe ich mich für einen Skimmer von Oase entschieden um den Nährstoffeintrag von außen zu minimieren und dazu den PonDuett 5000 (Unterwasserfilter mit Filtermattenaufbau und Wasserspiel als Filterausgang, 2500 l/h, ohne UVC) in Betrieb genommen, unterdimensioniert da eigentlich nur zur Umwälzung gedacht und bewusst ohne UVC-Gerät weil das ja auch viele nützliche Bakterien abtötet. Zum Start habe ich sowohl EM (Effektive Mikroorganismen) als auch Sediment abbauende Bakterien (SediFree von Oase glaube ich) in den Teich gegeben. Gefüllt habe ich den Teich mit Brunnenwasser, insgesamt ist aber wohl etwa die Hälfte Regenwasser. Desweiteren sind im Teich noch Fluss- und Teichmuscheln die ja biologisch etwas Wasser filtern und __ Silberkarpfen die sich ja von Schwebealgen ernähren, dazu zwei __ Sonnenbarsche und vier Goldschleien, momentan alle noch sehr klein es ist aber kein Problem sie woanders unterzubringen wenn sie für den Teich zu groß werden. 

Die Wasserwerte habe ich heute alle noch mal genommen, alle soweit sehr gut und der PH-Wert von etwa 7,4 spricht ja dann anscheinend gegen die biogene Entkalkung. Kalkablagerungen habe ich jetzt auch keine mehr entdecken können aber der __ Wasserpest sieht man an das etwas nicht stimmt, vielleicht könnt ihr auch etwas zur äußeren Erscheinung des Tannenwedels sagen das habe ich so noch nicht gesehen. 
Die eigentliche Umwälzung durch die Pumpe ist jetzt nicht auf den Fotos die habe ich vorläufig zurückgebaut um weniger CO2 auszutreiben, wenn ihr meint das die Umwälzung helfen könnte würde ich sie wohl nochmal aufbauen und Bilder einstellen ich finde den Teich mit einer gewissen Strömung eigentlich schöner. 

mariohbs: 
Die Sache mit dem Zucker habe ich nicht versucht weil ich keine Dosierung ausfindig machen konnte, wenn du so gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast versuche ich es vielleicht auch mal  Danke dafür. 

Falls ich noch was vergessen habe oder noch etwas offen ist fragt einfach nach


----------



## mariohbs (21. Sep. 2015)

Also wenn das auf dem 2. Bild von Rechts ein Tannenwedel ist, so glaub ich das Problem zu Kennen. Unten Kahl und oben Grün = deine Fische machen auch mal am Salatbuffet halt. Die Tannenwedel haben bei mir insbesondere den Goldies immer super geschmeckt 

Das "Rezept" - also die Dosierung suche ich noch mal raus. Vielleicht mal für später.


----------



## Mokka15 (22. Sep. 2015)

Das Bild ist das zweite von rechts, ja. Die Wuchsform Unterwasser-kahl, Überwasser-grün wundert mich eigentlich weniger. Gemeint ist die Wuchsform des Zweiges der links davon hochkommt (zugegeben schlecht fotografiert ), sieht für mich nach irgendeiner spezifischen Anpassung aus wäre ganz interessant zu wissen was diese Wuchsform verursacht.
Vom Besatz her ist eigentlich nahezu ausgeschlossen das die Fische an die Pflanzen gehen, das kam mit den Ablagerungen auf den anderen Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## mariohbs (23. Sep. 2015)

Mhm... also für mich sieht das eher aus wie ein __ Tausendblatt aber ist auch extrem schwer zu erkennen....


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Mokka,
was hälst du denn davon, deinen Teich einfach mal ein paar Monate in Ruhe zu lassen. Dann siehst Du welche Pflanzen sich halten und wie sich ein einigermaßen stabiles Milieu einstellt. Dabei ist es egal ob dein Filter läuft oder nicht. Es sollte nur dauerhaft sein. Man kann so ein System auch mit noch so viel Sachkenntnis und Theorie nicht "beherrschen". Es muss sich auch entwickeln können. Wichtig ist auch Geduld.
Viele Grüße,
Robert

Heute mal als Klugsche...


----------

